# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 24)



## ripjack13

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.
I spent the last 20 minutes debating with Michele on the definition of a woodworker. She was very adamant that a carpenter is not a woodworker because they construct/build something. But a cabinet maker is a woodworker.
My reply was that they both build something. So this brings us to this weeks question...


*What is the definition of a woodworker?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## SENC

I agree with Michelle.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds

Someone who carries a picture of his shop in his wallet ... right there where the money used to be.

Carpenters work at the job site. They don't have shops to take pictures of and they are usually gainfully employed, so they actually have MONEY in their wallets, unlike woodworkers, who have lots and lots of tools instead.

Woodworkers have LOTS of clamps and use them. Carpenters almost never need clamps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## manbuckwal

I'll state the obvious since @SENC passed on it ................. Someone that uses wood to create/make things either as a hobby or for work . I'm sure this will create some good discussion .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

I disagree that a carpenter is not a woodworker. Just look up Japanese joinery and see what those guys do to build. A lot of the framing I did I guess is questionable because it gets covered up and nobody sees it but some of the entertainment centers I built and trim work I did required skill. I think it would be awesome to do a small house with joinery instead of nails and screws even if it got covered up. Most commercial carpentry the workers really don't seem to care but there are some that push themselves to do there best every time. To those that think there is no real skill left go out and do some crown molding and then let me know ho much you waste, ha ha.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

I think by definition carpenters are woodworkers. The difference to me is when 5:00 comes, do they leave work, go home and waste money and time building things there? If it's just a job for you then that's your occupation. If you're like most of us, then you're a Woodworker. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

A woodworker..........

Would rather build it than buy it and spend time in their shop.
Builds things because they enjoy the challenge.
lets a special piece of wood tell them what it wants to be.
Builds things better than can be bought.
Builds things just for the joy of working with the wood.
Is constantly looking for wood even though they have piles of it.
Can't throw a piece of wood out no mater how small or unusually shaped because they think I might use this for something someday.
Is inspired by many things and other woodworkers too.
Builds things out of necessity.
Is never to old or too young to start the journey of woodworking.
Shares their craft and knowledge with others freely.
Gets tremendous joy from giving something away that they made and seeing the joy in the recipients face.
Has sawdust in their veins.
Can't stand to hear a tree chipper running, LOL.
Loves to be in their shop even if they are not working in it.
Has a long long bucket list of projects that they want to do.
Never stops learning about their craft.
Sometimes can't cut a piece of wood because it is too special.
Never has enough tools.
Their shops are never done and constantly evolving.
Their shop is always a mess.
Their shop is always clean and organised.
They just have a passion for all things wood and every facet of it.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 6


----------



## Tony

woodtickgreg said:


> A woodworker..........
> 
> Would rather build it than buy it and spend time in their shop.
> Builds things because they enjoy the challenge.
> lets a special piece of wood tell them what it wants to be.
> Builds things better than can be bought.
> Builds things just for the joy of working with the wood.
> Is constantly looking for wood even though they have piles of it.
> Can't throw a piece of wood out no mater how small or unusually shaped because they think I might use this for something someday.
> Is inspired by many things and other woodworkers too.
> Builds things out of necessity.
> Is never to old or too young to start the journey of woodworking.
> Shares their craft and knowledge with others freely.
> Gets tremendous joy from giving something away that they made and seeing the joy in the recipients face.
> Has sawdust in their veins.
> Can't stand to hear a tree chipper running, LOL.
> Loves to be in their shop even if they are not working in it.
> Has a long long bucket list of projects that they want to do.
> Never stops learning about their craft.
> Sometimes can't cut a piece of wood because it is too special.
> Never has enough tools.
> Their shops are never done and constantly evolving.
> Their shop is always a mess.
> Their shop is always clean and organised.
> They just have a passion for all things wood and every facet of it.



Excellent post Greg, you nailed it!!!! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan

I would say any woodwork involving an artistic and/or creative mindset, which in my way of thinking would include certain types of carpentry. Look at the thinking involved in some log homes, timber frame, the gazebo you built your wife, ETC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## christine viau

phinds said:


> Someone who carries a picture of his shop in his wallet ... right there where the money used to be.
> 
> Carpenters work at the job site. They don't have shops to take pictures of and they are usually gainfully employed, so they actually have MONEY in their wallets, unlike woodworkers, who have lots and lots of tools instead.
> 
> Woodworkers have LOTS of clamps and use them. Carpenters almost never need clamps.


I am not either carpenter nor wood worker . I hike and like the wood that I find .have sold some iron wood and sent pictures of it and have never deleted any of my picture so I thought I wood share them with you all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

If it is wood and you are working with it you are a wood worker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## christine viau

Mike1950 said:


> If it is wood and you are working with it you are a wood worker.


Oh ,then I am a wood worker .cool

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

I am NOT saying a carpenter can't be a woodworker, just that they aren't by default.

But mainly I'm just taking sides with Michelle.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## christine viau

SENC said:


> I am NOT saying a carpenter can't be a woodworker, just that they aren't by default.
> 
> But mainly I'm just taking sides with Michelle.


A carpenter is a skilled trade they primarily cut shape and install for buildings. A wood worker is craft and art

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> I am NOT saying a carpenter can't be a woodworker, just that they aren't by default.
> 
> But mainly I'm just taking sides with Michelle.



But you just turn perfectly good wood into a pile of worthless chips- So how would you know???

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## christine viau

Mike1950 said:


> But you just turn perfectly good wood into a pile of worthless chips- So how
> I looked it up. And my personal opinion is as was said earlier if you have any dealings with wood you are a wood worker . And a carpenter is a wood worker who builds things and not so much someone who would carve as an artist would.


----------



## Mike1950

just a little history- Henry and I are friends- he is a turner- I am a flatworker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## christine viau

Mike1950 said:


> just a little history- Henry and I are friends- he is a turner- I am a flatworker.


What is a flatworker


----------



## Mike1950

christine viau said:


> What is a flatworker



Furniture- boxes- cabinets a turner builds this..  Ps. we try to be a lighthearted group.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fsyxxx

I think I'm a woodworker and then I see some pics posted here and realize I'm more of a wood player. Someday maybe I'll be a woodworker.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## christine viau

Mike1950 said:


> Furniture- boxes- cabinets a turner builds this..  Ps. we try to be a lighthearted group.
> 
> View attachment 80153


Ok I will stay out of conversation


----------



## christine viau

Fsyxxx said:


> I think I'm a woodworker and then I see some pics posted here and realize I'm more of a wood player. Someday maybe I'll
> That's funny !! I just like wood. There is so much that can be done with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

christine viau said:


> What is a flatworker



A flatworker uses a perfectly good lathe as a place to set stuff and to keep dust off the floor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

I will disagree with Michelle and get your household fired up 
Ever built a staircase? That takes talent and finesse and very often are the first thing you see when you enter a home. Those gorgeous grand staircases are built by woodworkers... The same goes for the grand fireplace mantels you see. Those are built by woodworkers. Did the same guy frame the wall its attached to? You bet, but he is still a woodworker IMO. We all have parts of our process that aren't grand - Cutting a bowl blank, hogging out a hollow form...

Not my image - just snarfed it off www, but this was built by a woodworker

Reactions: Agree 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

christine viau said:


> Ok I will stay out of conversation



No need to stay out @christine viau , like Mike said, we are a light-hearted group with plenty of ribbing to go around for everyone. We Flatworkers ( people who don't turn things on a lathe) are greatly outnumbered, but we hold our own. It's just a lot of good-natured fun. You'll get it soon, just hang around! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Fsyxxx said:


> I think I'm a woodworker and then I see some pics posted here and realize I'm more of a wood player. Someday maybe I'll be a woodworker.



Totally with you Greg! Whenever I start to think my projects are good I go to the Completed Projects Forum and realize I'm just an apprentice with a LOT of learning and work ahead of me! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> But you just turn perfectly good wood into a pile of worthless chips- So how would you know???


I know because he is a he and she is a she and whenever a he and a she don't agree she is always right... so, I agree with Michelle. As old as you are, I'd have thought you would have figured that out!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Tony said:


> Excellent post Greg, you nailed it!!!!



Carpenters use nails. Woodworkers rarely do. REAL woodworking purists don't think it is REAL woodworking if fasteners of any type are used. Joinery and glue only. My own opinion is that some things carpenters do fit into woodworking but some don't. Building a chicken coop can be "woodworking" if it's a really well designed and executed coop. But one just thrown together crudely with terrible or no joinery other than a few nails - I don't consider that woodworking even if it is "working with wood". 

Just because you are doing work using wood, than doesn't make you a woodworker any more than slinging some paint on a canvas and calling it art makes me an actual artist.


----------



## Schroedc

Kevin said:


> any more than slinging some paint on a canvas and calling it art makes me an actual artist.



It worked for Jackson Pollock.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> Just because you are doing work using wood, than doesn't make you a woodworker any more than slinging some paint on a canvas and calling it art makes me an actual artist.


What is a woodworker? What is art? Kind of the same type of question. What is beauty? It's all in the eye of the beholder and relative.............

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I suppose I should actually weigh in with an opinion on this. I feel that anyone using skill from beginner to master craftsman level to transform wood into a finished product of some sort with design and aesthetic properties is a woodworker. Some sort of planning or vision is a must. And a willingness to learn and grow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal

Tony said:


> Totally with you Greg! Whenever I start to think my projects are good I go to the Completed Projects Forum and realize I'm just an apprentice with a LOT of learning and work ahead of me! Tony




The qusetion wasn't about "master" woodworkers........... Thats a whole new ballgame . Im just a beginner too, but we all have to start somewhere

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> I know because he is a he and she is a she and whenever a he and a she don't agree she is always right... so, I agree with Michelle. As old as you are, I'd have thought you would have figured that out!



Michele says your're ok....
So if she's always right, well...then looks like I have to agree...


----------



## Johnturner

No offense to carpenters they are masterful tradesmen - But I think while you can make a living being a woodworker most do it for fun, as a hobby. While I am sure there are carpenters who are woodworkers, that would be, by definition "a bus man's holiday".
I have done my share of building - walls, decks, bookcases, entertainment centers etc. I in no way consider myself a carpenter but I do consider myself a woodworker. Just my 0.02 cents.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> Builds things better than can be bought.



Or, in my case, *try *to build thing better than can be bought. 

Great post. Captures a lot of it.

Concerning the discussion on carpenters: if you go out to your shop and make 300 bowls (or pepper mills, or whatever) does that put you into the craftsman category and out of the woodworker one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert

woodtickgreg said:


> What is a woodworker? What is art? Kind of the same type of question. What is beauty? It's all in the eye of the beholder and relative.............



But you can't trust relatives - they'll say it looks great even when you know it's not what it should be. This, by the way, is a discussion my wife and I have had several times :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blueglass

Depends on the relative. My Dad will give a complete critique and find flaws I didn't. Naturally I will do the same for him, ha ha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Blueglass said:


> Depends on the relative. My Dad will give a complete critique and find flaws I didn't. Naturally I will do the same for him, ha ha!



Same here. I generally don't show my Dad my work.......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls

You'll never find pine in a woodworkers shop while it's all you'll find in a carpenters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hmm....I have pine. But then again I am both carpenter and a woodworker....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I have a ton of pine in my wood selection.... It is all over 100 years old but it is pine......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

GeauxGameCalls said:


> You'll never find pine in a woodworkers shop while it's all you'll find in a carpenters!


Hey you'll find spruce too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## norman vandyke

A woodworker is someone who can't fall asleep because their mind is racing, thinking about wood. They also might have more pictures in their phone of wood than anything else...ever. They might take a piece of wood with them to work just to look at and feel while they're driving down the highway...yep, it seems I'm a woodworker.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Johnturner

norman vandyke said:


> A woodworker is someone who can't fall asleep because their mind is racing, thinking about wood. They also might have more pictures in there phone of wood than anything else...ever. They might take a piece of wood with them to work just to look at and feel while they're driving down the highway...yep, it seems I'm a woodworker.



A strange woodworker but a woodworker none the less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

